# PLEASE HELP! Stolen IWC B-Uhr watch !



## as_watches

*ATTENTION PLEASE!*

On 23rd of Ferbruary 2008 I won at polish auction website (Allegro) oryginal IWC B-UHR watch.
Unfortunately the seller did not want to send it to me after I paid for it via bank wire.

When my lawyer contact the seller of this watch he was informed that the seller sold this watch to Germany and will try to regain the watch back and send it to me.
It took the seller 7 days and than contact me that he have the watch and will be sending it to me next day. Unfortunately he send me only the empty box - there was no watch in the package !!!

Probably the seller did not regain the watch and he decided to cheat me in very tricky way because the UPS foil was untouched but in the box inside the UPS foil was no watch !

*Right now this watch is stolen!*

I want to inform everyone that this watch belongs to me and might be for selling on the internet auctions or at the germany uhren burse - for example in Munchen 16th of March 2008.

*The watch is IWC B-UHR (Grosse Fliegeruhr) - FL23883
Cal. 52T SC
Case number: 1033297
Movement number: 1013890*

The pictures of my stolen watch you can see below:




























Anyone who will find my watch please contact IWC factory, nearest police station or me directly: [email protected] or via phone: +48 605 331 448

I will offer reward for recover my watch!

Thank you,
A. Szychlinski
+48 605 331 448
[email protected]


----------



## JimH

Unfortunately this watch may _not_ belong to you. It is very possible that the seller stole the pictures of someone else's watch off the web and never actually had (or owned) the watch. This is a common scam and is one of the reasons to "buy the seller not the watch". The watch might look great but does it really belong to the seller?

A way to dodge this sort of scam (beyond checking the credentials of the seller) is to ask the seller to send you a new picture of the watch with the watch set to a particular time of day that you specify. If you get an answer like: "Oh the watch is in a safety deposit box", "I'm selling it for a friend", or "my camera is broken", etc. then you know that it is a scam.

Sorry to say your chances of getting the watch or your money back are slim.


----------



## as_watches

He had this watch.
Please look here, this is that auction: http://www.allegro.pl/item317632338_okazja_kolekcjonerski_iwc_schaffhausen_lata_30_te.html

Just compare the pictures of this watch to the pictures of the other items he has for sale.


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

This doesn't belong in the Vintage and Pocket Watches forum, and I have moved it to the proper place.

JimH is correct: you always, always, always buy the seller. If you want your money back, you need to contact the proper authorities and file charges against this individual. And you need to get a lawyer, as I am not one.

JohnF


----------



## greg.harvey

JimH said:


> A way to dodge this sort of scam (beyond checking the credentials of the seller) is to ask the seller to send you a new picture of the watch with the watch set to a particular time of day that you specify. If you get an answer like: "Oh the watch is in a safety deposit box", "I'm selling it for a friend", or "my camera is broken", etc. then you know that it is a scam.


I like that trick! Will remember it! :-!


----------

